
Ask HN: Please review my website and let me know your feedback - mrsilico
https://www.meritmeter.com
======
mrsilico
Hi All,

Please review my website, and let me know if it makes sense to pursue it or
should I shut it down.

------
umtksa
please write something about your website before you want us to write
something about it

~~~
mrsilico
Please check this YouTube video it explains the idea behind the website.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNedCqBNZG0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNedCqBNZG0)

I have spent so many months/years developing this idea, and I want to hear
what others think of it, shall I continue?

